# openmosix on 2.6

## mahir

right so i have a really sweet gentoo system on ma laptop.

 :Smile: 

512 ram, 3ghz HT p4

2,6,1 kernel headers..

2.6.3 kernel

reiserfs all round

syslog-ng

distcc with the pentium 2 downstairs. (333mz) 256 ram.

its nice  :Smile: 

well

now

i want more  :Very Happy: 

i want open mosix

but now

i tried it

downloaded, followed the method on gentoo docs but

but i had the following issues

i used genkernel for my 2.6 kernel, it didnt make no bzImage or vmlinuz. it make kernel and initrd.

so i just wrote a grub config like this

```

title=openmosix

root (hd0,2)

kernel (hd0,2)/vmlinuz-2.4.22-openmosix-r4

initrd (hd0,2)/bzImage-openmosix

```

and it seemed ok

but i for something like

cannot find valid ram disk at ""

and  

the last 2 lines said something like

```

kernel to old.

kernel panic.

```

the gentoo docs said something about

patching the existing kernel with the openmosix patch

can i patch 2.6.x with the patch?

any ideas guys n'gals?

----------

## scout

 *mahir wrote:*   

> can i patch 2.6.x with the patch?

 

Yes, but there are specific patches for the 2.6 kernel series. The guy who is making them is Vincent Hanquez (aka tab) and his homepage was on tuxfamily.org but right now i can't find it

----------

## mahir

k

i just checked tab.tuxfamily.org too

but its not there

i wanna cry

i want mosix

 :Sad: 

----------

## genneth

http://mcaserta.com/openmosix/

----------

## starachna

hi, has anyone tried 2.6 patch? the guy from http://openmosix.snarc.org/download/README-2.6 doesn't seem to have alot of faith in the patch?

ciao

----------

## tomk

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## dat

Any updates on this??  I'm using 2.6.7 on a few machines and would love to give open mosix a try without downgrading the kernel.

----------

## wurstmaldn

i had the kernel version from http://openmosix.snarc.org/ running, but it is quite useless right now.

since they are moving alot from kernel- to userspace and the userland tools are not written yet, there is a lack of auto-migration.

you can migrate by hand, but, at least for the things i am doing, that is quite useless.

but it looks quite promising to see something working in the near future.

----------

## groovin

clusterknoppix =)

----------

## wurstmaldn

what is that comment meant to say?

clusterknoppix uses openmosix yes, but no 2.6 kernel...

perhaps you could enlighten me if that post had some deeper meaning i didnt get...

----------

## groovin

 *Quote:*   

> perhaps you could enlighten me if that post had some deeper meaning i didnt get...

 

dat mentioned that he/she wanted to give openmosix a try, so i posted clusterknoppix as a way of doing so.  deep enough for you?

----------

## dat

 *groovin wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   perhaps you could enlighten me if that post had some deeper meaning i didnt get... 
> 
> dat mentioned that he/she wanted to give openmosix a try, so i posted clusterknoppix as a way of doing so.  deep enough for you?

 

Yeah, I was looking to run it w/ the 2.6 kernel.  Unfortunately, it looks like I'll just have to continue to wait.  Thanks though.

----------

## DntKnwHw

http://moshebar.com/blog/

new update about the 2.6 kernel, hope it will be released soon

openMosix 2.6 is ready! 

Submitted by moshe on Friday, October 1, 2004 - 04:32 

We have finally made it! Thanks to the efforts of our developers, we have finally an openMosix version for the kernel 2.6, with lots of improvement over the old code. We have moved lots of stuff into user space (load balancer for instance), we give the admin much more control over the /proc interface and we have redesigned the user tools to work with the /proc interface instead of the kernel directly. 

The new version is now on our CVS on SourceForge, we will release test RPMs shortly. We will do extensive testing before we officially release the 2.6 series.

----------

## jeremy whiting

Actually, for some reason the cvs for 2.6 at sourceforge is broken or locked or something.  Moshe is working on it, but for now you can download all the sources from tabs svn.  He left instructions for doing so here. http://openmosix.snarc.org/wiki/GetSourceBySvn

you have to 'emerge subversion' in order to do this, but I downloaded the latest source the other day and am writing this post from my desktop that is running the 2.6.9-om kernel from here.  Got it on 2 of 7 gentoo boxen here so far.  Stable so far, but I'm still trying to figure out how to migrate processes and watch what processes are on which machines.

----------

## huffd

 *jeremy whiting wrote:*   

> Stable so far, but I'm still trying to figure out how to migrate processes and watch what processes are on which machines.

 

Moshe  has gone off on a tangent and has removed the /mfs dfsa functionality from the core. I saw a blog about it being problematic, I don't know if it was from a processing standpoint or if there were some lingering ownership issues. You're on your own now to use gfs or one of the other distributed file systems. For myself I've gone back to the one true MOSIX  at http://www.mosix.org/

----------

## MACHINE

Does openmosix 2.6 support migshm?

----------

